# Recovery Room charges for IR?



## bag4498 (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm trying to figure out if we are missing an opportunity for a recovery room charge. I work at a hospital. The patient comes in for an MRI with general anesthesia and goes to PACU for recovery. Should there be a charge under Rev code 710?
what if instead the patient recovered in a CVO room (a phase II recovery), would there be a charge under Rev code 710?


----------



## ciphermed (Apr 5, 2020)

While I have no guideline to site, I can say...it is normal practice where I am to bill for recovery room services for IR patients. Like any other service billed there should be some documentation in the medical record to substantiate the service, medical necessity and duration in the RR. Yes, rev code 710.


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 5, 2020)

Unlike physicians, hospitals report charges based on costs rather than on coding guidelines for specific services.  If the hospital is incurred costs associated with PACU for a patient, then I would expect the hospital to include those costs on the claim as a line item charge, unless they have already calculated them into the amounts that they have decided to charge for the procedure itself.  Your hospital's finance department or area that handle the charge master and cost reporting should guide you on this, because different hospitals may handle this situation differently, and the reporting requirements could also be impacted by the particular facility's payer contracts.


----------

